# Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,..

da ich fast glaube, dass ich mit Natursteinen keine so schöne flache Wasserfallkannte hinbekomme, habe ich schon überlegt, ob ich ein
fertiges Edelstahlelement nutzen soll

und dieses in eine Natursteinwand mit einbaue,..

kennt jemand / hat jemand folgenden Artikel (30cm breit mit LED) im Einsatz:
http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?cPath=33_129_343&products_id=2324

PS: ich hoffe, ich durfte den Link so reinstellen ( Forum soll ja werbefrei bleiben,.. aber nur das Bild ist vom (c) ja auch nicht o.k.) danke

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Ich kenne das Teil nicht, aber es sieht bestimmt schick aus. Der Preis ist auch OK finde ich.


----------



## michag (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hi Micha, schau mal ist aber noch nicht fertig  breite 1,40m


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

 
Strahlen die LEDs von oben auf die Wasseroberfläche,.. ?
(sieht so aus, wegen der Reflektion auf dem Wasser),..

nene,.. ich sach ja,.. die Berliner Kleingärtner haben alles  und können alles   
mfG. Micha


----------



## michag (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

@ Micha ,ja im Edelstahl ist ein Fals ca. 2x2 cm dort ist der LED-Schlauch eingeklebt :smoki


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

  so,..    

wollte eigentlich meinen Wasserfall erst nächstes Jahr weiter bauen,..
habe nun aber die "Freigabe" vom meinem weiblichem Finanzminister,..   

Habe das Teil mir 30cm und LEDs bestellt.

Dann kann ich zumindest dieses Jahr noch planen,..  vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein "Spätsommer" zum weiterbasteln
bei Interesse werde ich berichten

mfG. Micha


----------



## newman71 (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir vor längerem so einen Wasserfall selber gebaut bzw. eine Wasserlippe aus Edelstahl nach meinen Plänen bauen lassen.

Schau mal in meiner Gallerie.

Uwe


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo ,..

sieht gut aus,.. generell der Garten, mit Holz Steinen und auch Edelstahl  
Was hat der denn gekostet, wenn ich mal fragen darf,..

das fertige Teil (ohne LED) kostet ja auch "nur" 99 Euro,..
PS: kannst du auch sagen, welche Pumpenleistung bei dir dahinter steckt, oder teilt sich das Wasser noch auf...
Die Breite ist ja auch mit ca. 30cm vergleichbar ?!

mfG. Micha


----------



## p3ox (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo, ich hätte auch ne Frage zu den LED's. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Wasserfall in Form eines VA-Blechs und wollte nun wissen, wie der LED-Schlauch elektrisch angeschlossen wird? Ist ein extra Netzteil notwendig oder gibts das fertige Schläuche, die man einfach an die Steckdose anschließt?

LG, Basti


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

also,.. mein Niagara-Wasser Fall ist heute angekommen,.. 

ich habe die Variante mit LEDs gewählt,.. (kostet zwar 40Euro mehr als die Variante ohne,,)

Sind 20 LEDs mit Kabel (5m) an einem Steckernetzteil,.. (angelich 12Watt,.. glaube ich aber nicht, da das Netzeil nur ca.4Watt kann).

Die LEDs liegen im Wasserschwall in Richtung Ausfluss, in einem Wasserfestem Streifen (kein Schlauch, LED Körper sind offen)

mfG. Micha   (PS: So LED Streifen ala IK*A kann hier im Nassbereich sicher vergessen)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

habe das Teil heute mal am Abend im Dunklem mit ca. 30l/min betrieben,..
ist eigentlich recht ordentlich,.. genau wie erwartet,..

Vielleicht baue ich den Wasserfall auch an der Seite von meiner Holz Terrasse ein.
 

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo Micha,
sieht doch ganz nett aus!  
Mir persönlich gefallen warme Töne besser als kaltes weißes Licht, aber möglich das es auf den Bildern etwas verfälscht aussieht.
Geht mir mit meinen Bildern auch nicht anders.
Z.B. wirkt die Oberfläche/Optik der Moonlights viel heller und völlig anders als wenn man sie live sieht.
Ich glaube ich muss noch daran arbeiten...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hey Marc,..

jau, ist wie immer,... in echt ganz anders,..
ich habe mit 3 Sekunden Belichtungszeit geknippst,.. damit man überhaut was sieht.
Die LEDs sind nur recht hell, wenn man genau rein guckt,.. ca. 2-4 Watt
Die LED Leiste kann man auch drehen,.. sodass man die LED Punkte garnicht mehr direkt sieht.

mal gucken wie der Herbst noch läuft,.. vielleicht baue ich das Teil noch fertig ein.
Unter der Terrasse habe ich auch nur 30cm Platz,.. an meiner Steinmauer hätte ich auch gut die 60cm Breite wählen können.

mfG.


----------



## globalronni (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo Vespabesitzer Micha,
eine Frage zu Deinem Wasserfall Niagara 30: Wie hoch ist der Wasserauslauf über der Wasseroberfläche und mit welcher Pumpenleistung betreibst Du den Wasserfall.

Hat sonst noch jemand im Forum den Niagara 30 im Einsatz?
Gruß Arno


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo Arno,..

wie oben geschrieben,.. reichen (echte) 32 Liter/Minute schon aus, dass ein ansehnliches Ergebniss kommt.
( 32 Liter mit einem Industrie-Sensor ausgemessen)..

Meine Pumpe selbst wird zwar mit maximal 82Liter  45 Watt / Messner 4500 angegeben..
(aber das sind ja immer die berühmten theoretischen Werte)...

Derzeit habe ich diesen "abgeschaltet" damit der Wasserfall kein CO2 "austreibt"..
(O2 gut für Fische,.. schlecht für Pflanzen)

noch Fragen 
mfg. Micha


----------



## globalronni (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo Micha, 
danke für die "kompetente", weil erprobte Aussage.
Das, was ich von verschiedenen Händlern erfragt habe, ging von ca. 2000l/h (Ubbink) bis hoch zu 7000l/h. Meist waren es 3000-4000l/h.
Die Aussagen von Ubbink und Dir sind stimmig.
Nochmals Danke dafür.

Gruß Arno


----------



## Redlisch (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo,


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Derzeit habe ich diesen "abgeschaltet" damit der Wasserfall kein CO2 "austreibt"..
> (O2 gut für Fische,.. schlecht für Pflanzen)



ich denke mal du kannst den ruhig anmachen, wenn das so wäre dürften bei mir nicht die Unterwasserpflanzen so wuchern. Ist wohl wieder Theorie und Praxis oder es entsteht mehr als ausgetrieben wird 

Axel


----------



## ebo (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

Hallo.

Meiner ist auch schon an. Allerdings zeitgesteuert nur tagsüber von 08.00 - 21.00 Uhr. 

mfg
ebo


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

@Arno
mehr Wasser "geht" natürlich auch....
Ich habe meine Pumpe 24h/tag für meinen Filtergraben am laufen.
Und dieser sollte einmal/Stunde durch gepumpt werden.

@Axel: was das Co2 "austreiben" angeht ist mein Teich ja leider auch nicht normal, da ich beim Teichbau leider Kalksteinbruch-Steine eingebaut habe.

mit meiner zusätzlichen CO2 Einspülung bin ich derzeit bei guten ph 7,9 
mfg Micha


----------



## Scheiteldelle (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

ich habe mir einen solchen Wasserfall aus Plexiglas selber gebaut.

Schaut mal in meinen Teichbau an (3. Seite unten). Da ich noch Plexiglas hatte, war er kostenlos.

LG Maik


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserfall Element " Niagara " von Ubb...*

@Scheiteldelle:  sieht wirklich klasse aus,.. tolle Idee mit dem Plexiglas,..

Meiner aus Edelstahl hat den strammen Winter gut überlebt,..obwohl ich für den Winter leider nicht extra immer den Behälter entleeren oder die Schläuche abschrauben kann   

Habe aktuell um meine Filterleistung zu erhöhen, eine zweite Pumpe gleicher Bautype parallel geschaltet,..

daher Achtung!
@ globalronni:  ich habe nun den Wasserfall mit ca.80-90l/min = also ca.5000 Liter/h bepumpt...
=> das ist aber ZUVIEL Wasser,..der Wasserfall läuft dann über,..  d.h. Wasser läuft seitlich über die Kannten oder hinten über den Behälter-..

bei der 30cm Breite sollte man mit der Pumpe daher nicht übertreiben!!

mfG. Micha


----------

